# My New Hobbies



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have slowed down on my fish keeping obsession and gone back to my old hobbies. Life is so much easier, no sick, dying or water changes with these ones.
I feel so much better since getting into my crafts again. Out with the tanks and in with the beads.
First off are my dream catchers, made with gemstones and quartz crystals.

























This is my first finished beaded butterfly, it is going to go onto my bag purse, probably not the best place for 40 hours of work but at least I will enjoy it there.








Next is my beaded flowers, why buy flowers that will die in a few days, tell them you love them with flowers that will last forever. Ha ha corney or what. I have done roses, a pansy, tiger lilly, daisy, forget me nots, lavender, and some fancy filler things 








































Anything you see on this page can be bought, just send me a message.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

WOW....Awesome beading OCD Fishies.....you shouldn't have a problem selling your hard-work beaded creations....you should also look into selling your art at Pow-wow's. I do beading as well and know the hard work and time that goes into the projects. Next Wow-Pow I drum at I will inquire about a table and perhaps you and I can sell our creations.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't realize that you were easing off on the fish hobby. But it's pretty obvious that your artwork flourishes when you put time into it. Look at all the things you've made in such a short time! I really like the dream catcher and also the flowers, especially the purple bouquet with lavender. 

You're right, beadwork doesn't get sick and die on you. On the other hand, when I try crafts, I'm all thumbs, nothing comes together, needles won't go anywhere but into the tips of my fingers (ouch!). If a person could get ich, that's what I feel like when I do anything involving needles, thread or fabric! So, I find your work pretty amazing!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen these pieces in person, and they are well made and beautiful ! Don't worry, I'll just invite you over with 'the bank' and you'll be re-inspired to do a planted tank again  (I have that effect on people). I'm glad you have a passion back.......

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Gorgeous great gift idea


----------

